# Tab character in dialog produced by make config isn't usable



## ecd (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi. I've recently installed FreeBSD for the first time and seem to have already screwed something up. The issue is that when I do a *make install* and it brings up a *make config* dialog, my tab characters don't appear to work. When I press tab, it moves the cursor to the right, rather than moving to the next option. However, I've found that if I ignore the visual indicator, I can still check boxes and then select "OK". 

The weird thing is that if I run *dialog* directly, or even run *make config* directly, it works fine. It isn't just one port either; every one of the past 10+ dialogs have had this problem.

Some more info..

Immediately after installing FreeBSD, I didn't have this problem. I then installed sysutils/screen and shells/bash. I set bash as the default shell for root (and then changed it back to csh after reading about a possible issue if /usr doesn't mount). The issue remains regardless of whether root is using csh or bash.

Any advice? It really is quite annoying..


----------

